# Top of snowboard peeling/chipping



## apayne1233 (Nov 4, 2012)

I just got a Ride Manic 2012 in the beginning of the season, I've been out a few times, not as much as I would have liked though :thumbsdown: But I noticed yesterday that on the top of my board the edge all the way around they are either little spots of peeling or little chips out of it. They are only a few mm long though. The board is still under warranty. Is this something that should be fixed?
Thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## RJRJRJ (Feb 12, 2012)

probably just those chips from when people bump into you in the lift line. No big deal really, and impossible to prevent anyway.


----------



## Planet Boulder (Oct 30, 2012)

Just put a little epoxy on the worst spots, level it down and call it good. 

It happens.


----------



## timeslip (Dec 12, 2011)

RJRJRJ said:


> probably just those chips from when people bump into you in the lift line. No big deal really, and impossible to prevent anyway.


Funny, I notice it's always people in skis that bump your shit in the lift lines.


----------



## kev711 (Feb 7, 2013)

yup...go to home depot and put some epoxy on it..just put some on my board today. it happens


----------



## RJRJRJ (Feb 12, 2012)

timeslip said:


> Funny, I notice it's always people in skis that bump your shit in the lift lines.


They bang into your board, and then you move like 2 inches forward, and they bang into it again.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

RJRJRJ said:


> They bang into your board, and then you move like 2 inches forward, and they bang into it again.


Yeah skiiers are def negligent when it comes to their skis in the lift line. It's like they forget they extend 8 feet in front of them. I can understand failing to guage the lenght of the tails, and the guy behind you should be giving you some space anyways, but there's no reason these assholes should be riding up over my board.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Extremo said:


> Yeah skiiers are def negligent when it comes to their skis in the lift line. It's like they forget they extend 8 feet in front of them. I can understand failing to guage the lenght of the tails, and the guy behind you should be giving you some space anyways, but there's no reason these assholes should be riding up over my board.


I wonder if some of this has to do with the amount of people who aren't really skiers and are just there on a club or school trip or something and decide that skiing is easier to try for the first time than snowboarding is. That seems to be my experience anyways, I rarely notice problems in the lift line with skiers who are clearly seasoned. 

On this note some kid on a senior ski trip slammed into me while I was just walking over to the bunny hill the other day. Never heard him coming, and he never thought to say "look out" or anything. I'm a big dude so he got the worst end of the collision, turned around and saw a complete yard sale. Couldn't believe the negligence, kid never said he was sorry but I didn't give him shit. Just asked if he was alright but he was dazed and didn't respond. Fortunately, he only left a small scuff on my new Heritage...


----------



## stupidmop (Oct 18, 2012)

That is always going to happen. I have it on the tail of my brand new board. It happens when morons bump into you while waiting in the lift line. There really isn't much you can do to prevent it unless you somehow are able to board in places where there are no other people.


----------

